# Nintendo begins deploying NX SDK to developers



## nxwing (Oct 16, 2015)

First 

Now that is pretty interesting. I wonder if the controller will also feature as the handheld NX? I just really hope that they actually use "industry leading" components. If that ever happens, this NX has my money(if I have any, that is)


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Oct 16, 2015)

Almost sounds like it's going to be WiiU+. Let's hope that's not the case, and that they keep the NX codename afterwards. Seriously, that's an awesome codename


----------



## aracom (Oct 16, 2015)

Industry-leading PPC processors 

I really hope that they are going into a different direction with the NX. Most people I talked to thought that the gamepad is portable and you could play independently, without having a Wii U in the same room.


----------



## Skullz96x (Oct 16, 2015)

Please let it be cheap


----------



## Inukami (Oct 16, 2015)

got excited about the handheld unit part but then i realized it's probably another Wii U. Knowing Nintendo by "industry leading components" they probably mean Xbox One which wont really be industry leading by then.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2015)

Do you think we'll get specs any time soon?

It's looking more and more like Zelda wiiu will be a dual wiiu/nx launch


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2015)

so it sounds like it will just be a wiiu with better specs. 

nx release date xmas 2016


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> nx release date xmas 2016



Can't wait for the unveil at E3


----------



## nxwing (Oct 16, 2015)

x65943 said:


> Do you think we'll get specs any time soon?
> 
> It's looking more and more like Zelda wiiu will be a dual wiiu/nx launch


Indeed. I think they should justbrelease it on th Wii U alone and just let the NX have backeards compatibility.



Skullz96x said:


> Please let it be cheap



Seems unlikely. The prices would probably be a 100$ more if they let it have actual "industry leading" components.


----------



## orcid (Oct 16, 2015)

This sounds very promising. Done right and capable of multiplats this could be the next big thing of Nintendo. The question is what can you really play on the handheld 


Inukami said:


> Knowing Nintendo by "industry leading components" they probably mean Xbox One which wont really be industry leading by then.


I  think Microsoft and Sony want to have a relativly long lifespan of the PS4 and Xbox One. So Nintendo will have a chance.


x65943 said:


> It's looking more and more like Zelda wiiu will be a dual wiiu/nx launch


Do we really need this discussion in every thread about the Wii U?


----------



## mightymuffy (Oct 16, 2015)

Inukami said:


> got excited about the handheld unit part but then i realized it's probably another Wii U. Knowing Nintendo by "industry leading components" they probably mean Xbox One which wont really be industry leading by then.


'Rumours' have always been saying >PS4 capabilities, but not by much. Certainly won't have the PC kidz bursting into tears, but should be more than capable of duking it out with the other 2 consoles.
Sounds like it might just be what the Wii U should've been tbh... questions will remain about how portable the 'handheld' bit is though like orcid says.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2015)

> The article also reads that people familiar with the project say that the NX consists of both a console-like device and handheld unit,


my interest now in the NX


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 16, 2015)

wii U again....do they ever learn?


----------



## hundshamer (Oct 16, 2015)

Could be similar to the WiiU as in base and handheld. My question is could the handheld run as a standalone with less power. Say a portable Wii on the go, or full blown console at home.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2015)

Do you think it's possible that the NX could be as powerful as the PS4 both at home and on the go? I don't think battery technology is good enough to power a home console for very long.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2015)

nintendo


----------



## LuigiBlood (Oct 16, 2015)

"the plans would likely include both a Nintendo console and at least one mobile unit that *could be used together with either the console or taken on the road for separate use.*"

Take this part more seriously, it's not just Wii U 2.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 16, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> nintendo



I think nintendo merging their home and portable consoles is a good move. They are stretched too thin trying to provide games for 2 platforms.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2015)

nintendo have only ever cared about japan and what's popular and hot there right now. and what's hot and popular there now? fucking tablets and mobile games! so what kind of console do they decide to make?! one that the rest of the world couldn't give 2 shits about.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 16, 2015)

@LuigiBlood Maybe something like a smart phone for the other part (portable part)


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 16, 2015)

I am not here to guess and the negative things. Its not worth and immature, really. 

shaunj66, thanks for the news is all I can say for now until they reveal more detail in the near future.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2015)

they just posted a pic of the NX


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 16, 2015)

The only thing I would really like to see more of from the NX is 3rd party games. The Wii U had very little 3rd party games, which made the wait between game releases far too long.


----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 16, 2015)

a powerful handled you can bring on the go and plug on a base to be a console ?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

1NOOB said:


> a powerful handled you can bring on the go and plug on a base to be a console ?


Nope


----------



## weatMod (Oct 16, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> First
> 
> Now that is pretty interesting. I wonder if the controller will also feature as the handheld NX? I just really hope that they actually use "industry leading" components. If that ever happens, this NX has my money(if I have any, that is)


hmm "industry leading components" "nintendo NX"
nintendo NX= nintendo Nvidia X1 ?

maybe they use the  x1 chip in the portable portion and there is another chip in the stationary portion that gives it more power for home gaming
which can be accessed through streaming to the portable portion
like streaming PC games to a shield


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 16, 2015)

so we're looking at a Wii U AND 3DS successor. say goodbye to 2016 AAA 3DS titles.



Skullz96x said:


> Please let *There* be NDA violating hardware photo leaks*



fixed


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> hmm "industry leading components" "nintendo NX"
> nintendo NX= nintendo Nvidia X1 ?
> 
> maybe they use the  x1 chip in the portable portion and there is another chip in the stationary portion that gives it more power for home gaming
> ...


Your logic *slow claps* If that was the case the portable would have

*TEGRA X1 PROCESSOR SPECIFICATIONS*
*TEGRA X1*
GPU *NVIDIA Maxwell 256-core GPU*
DX-12, OpenGL 4.5, NVIDIA CUDA®, OpenGL ES 3.1, and AEP
CPU *8 CPU-core, 64-bit ARM® CPU*
4x A57 2MB L2; 4x A53 512KB L2
VIDEO *H.265, VP9 4K 60 fps Video*
4k H.265, 4k VP9, 4k H.264
POWER *20 nm SOC - TSMC*
Isolated Power Rails, Fourth-Generation Cluster Switching
DISPLAY *4K x 2K @60 Hz, 1080p @120 Hz*
HDMI 2.0 60 fps, HDCP 2.2
- See more at: http://www.nvidia.com/object/tegra-x1-processor.html#sthash.1WWFLsVe.dpuf

dear god make it happen


----------



## TecXero (Oct 16, 2015)

Hopefully they have their crap together this time around. Developers aren't going to develope for your system if it's a terrible experience developing for it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2015)

remember it's Nintendo so they will use dated hardware and last gen tech to cut costs


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 16, 2015)

As long as my nephew is content with Splatoon/Wii U, I won't be buying another console.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 16, 2015)

@stanleyopar2000

Read the top. They did say they want to develop easier for all platforms plus pc.... I think your right.

https://developer.nvidia.com/about-cuda

the nitty gritty 


Develop custom parallel algorithms and libraries using a familiar programming language such as C, C++, C#, Fortran, Java, Python, etc.


----------



## Mazamin (Oct 16, 2015)

Leaks incoming


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

TecXero said:


> Hopefully they have their crap together this time around. Developers aren't going to develope for your system if it's a terrible experience developing for it.


It appears as though they will either be using ARM or x64 as a processor and will be ditching PPC. AMD is at least partially in charge of the development of the console if that gives any indication as to the direction the console will be going


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 16, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Leaks incoming


I'll give it a month before someone leaks it


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 16, 2015)

Dr.Crygor 07 said:


> Leaks incoming


this just in crediar is one of the SDK developers


----------



## zoogie (Oct 16, 2015)

My take on this.

Two different platforms, one unified OS. 
Easy to put out a scaled down port for the handheld unit.
Handheld unit is not going to be a PSBone, but it will be pretty powerful.
Console will likely be a little more powerful than PSBone.

Difficult to see an attractive price point if they bundle, but we'll see.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

zoogie said:


> My take on this.
> 
> Two different platforms, one unified OS.
> Easy to put out a scaled down port for the handheld unit.
> ...


This is what it appears to be, yes. Handheld is supposed to outspec the Vita, but not be anything mindblowing. No word on console hardware yet


----------



## TecXero (Oct 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It appears as though they will either be using ARM or x64 as a processor and will be ditching PPC. AMD is at least partially in charge of the development of the console if that gives any indication as to the direction the console will be going


I'm not really concerned about the hardware. To me, consoles are already mediocre PCs and I'd prefer a cheap affordable console as long as it offered me enough games to buy it. That said, being on par with the other consoles will make porting a bit easier, so I'm sure people that only buy Nintendo consoles would be interested in that. I'm more concerned about a repeat of this.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 16, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> As long as my nephew is content with Splatoon/Wii U, I won't be buying another console.



You will once they shut down the Wii U servers and games such as Splatoon and Mario Maker become useless.  I fully expect them to do so about 6 months after the NX release.


----------



## KSP (Oct 16, 2015)

Said this from day one.

NX is a Wii U in reverse, they've moved the gut of the console into the tablet portion of the console, and the moved the AV output into the Console essentially rendering the console portion as a dock.
The NX is a Tablet console, plays games off of a proprietary SD card, hence no optical drive, it can connect to the console portion of the device and stream the data so games can be played off your TV when you are at home.

This was always the most logical step for Nintendo, considering their handheld market is the strongest. Nintendo said that they wanted to use lessons learned from Wii U for the NX, the biggest lesson learned from the Wii U was the console should have been entirely built into the Tablet not the opposite way around.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

KSP said:


> Said this from day one.
> 
> NX is a Wii U in reverse, they've moved the gut of the console into the tablet portion of the console, and the moved the AV output into the Console essentially rendering the console portion as a dock.
> The NX is a Tablet console, plays games off of a proprietary SD card, hence no optical drive, it can connect to the console portion of the device and stream the data so games can be played off your TV when you are at home.
> ...


Nintendo has confirmed that the handheld and console are separate units, _not _a "Fusion" console


----------



## Simplicity (Oct 16, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nintendo has confirmed that the handheld and console are separate units, _not _a "Fusion" console


I wouldn't be too happy with another standalone handheld. There are very few N3DS exclusive titles, and the console is quite powerful. Unless there is something unique about the 3ds line that prevents development, I don't know why they would push a new handheld.


----------



## KSP (Oct 16, 2015)

So, they plan on selling 2 devices one for handheld and one for your TV, what greedy bastards. They could have easily streamed the Handheld device to the TV via a stream dock.
Sounds like a suicide move, one console for both home and mobile may have saved the company, 2 consoles one for home and one for handheld is suicide. Which one do you buy? How about none.
I think they are finished anyways.


----------



## Smuff (Oct 16, 2015)

Oh whooppeee doo - another sodding rehashed Wii clone with rehashed versions of Brawl, Mario Bros/Party/Kart, Animal-fucking-Crossing and fuck all else.


----------



## Chary (Oct 16, 2015)

Nintendo needs to reign in the customers they've lost, and honestly, I don't think that'll be TOO impossible, if they play their cards right. They need to release a console that's at least minimally better than the XOne/PS4, and very similar in architecture, so it's easy to port games to. That way, they draw the console gamers that are picky about performance. Then, they incentivize devs to bring over some third party titles released in the past. (Fallout 4? Assassin's Creed: Syndicate? Something along those lines) There, you've got the kind of patient gamers who wait a while to pick up the big name titles. Throw in a console Zelda game, maybe even a Metroid or Pokemon game, you've got the hardcore Nintendo fans, and I think that'll jumpstart sales. Heck, if it's possible to do, have the NX be bc with Wii U titles. Also marketing and a good name.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 16, 2015)

Inukami said:


> got excited about the handheld unit part but then i realized it's probably another Wii U. Knowing Nintendo by "industry leading components" they probably mean Xbox One which wont really be industry leading by then.


The Xbox One doesn't have industry-leading hardware now.  But both it and the PS4 will be around for another good 5-6 years, so Nintendo has the chance to join the current generation of console hardware for the first time in a good while.



Simplicity said:


> I wouldn't be too happy with another standalone handheld. There are very few N3DS exclusive titles, and the console is quite powerful. Unless there is something unique about the 3ds line that prevents development, I don't know why they would push a new handheld.


"Quite powerful?"  It's actually quite weak compared with the specs of a PS Vita or newer smartphones.  The biggest advantage would be only needing to optimize games for one system but then essentially releasing them on two systems at the same time.  If that's the direction they're going with the NX, anyway.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 16, 2015)

weatMod said:


> hmm "industry leading components" "nintendo NX"
> nintendo NX= nintendo Nvidia X1 ?
> 
> maybe they use the  x1 chip in the portable portion and there is another chip in the stationary portion that gives it more power for home gaming
> ...


That's actually a good concept!  Nvidia's mobile chips were always way superior to AMD, even for cheaper manufacturing costs.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 16, 2015)

Here's for hoping the console will be up to scratch - the Wii U would've been an excellent system if its specs were comparable to the PS4/XBO.


----------



## Axido (Oct 16, 2015)

What I really would like to see (even though I think it is totally unlikely) is a secret revival of the N64's expansion slot, but this time capable of utilizing a whole proprietary GPU.
Nobody officially knows what this slot is for until Sony and MS put out their next generation of consoles a few years after the NX' launch. And then Nintendo just releases the NXpansion Pak to more or less get even with those new competitors. 

Since this is more like a dream rather than a real guess, I'd be fine if the hardware was less crappy than that garbage Sony is trying to throw at us as next gen. Instead of "1080p or 60fps" I'd recommend a choice like "4k/30 or 1080p/60".
Would be nice to have a Fury Nano in a home console to achieve this, but that'd be way too expensive for the masses. =(


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 16, 2015)

I always lol when some people compare specs to the PS4 as it being the holy grail of Graphics.
The PS4 really is NOT that  very powerful at all, Sony did good telling everybody that.

If Nintendo wanted they could easily top current specs, hopefully they will realize the Wiiu gamepad is a great control interface but only along side traditional controls like
Wiimote and Nunchuck and "classic" controls like PS4 and Xbone.
Also they REALLY should bring back analog shoulder buttons or something better.
( driving games, or the controls speed of running etc.)
Also hopefully they will explore the VR realm, because I think in the hands of Nintendo they can really push the tech forward without it being "just technology".
Also Miiverse was and is a golden idea and works perfectly for casual and adult gamers.
Also NO more DLC!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sounds like the 3DS is being replaced.  Damn.  I'll be pissed if 2016 is the last year for 3DS


----------



## Xzi (Oct 16, 2015)

Hielkenator said:


> I always lol when some people compare specs to the PS4 as it being the holy grail of Graphics.
> The PS4 really is NOT that  very powerful at all, Sony did good telling everybody that.


The PS4 and the Xbox One are basically the same console.  It was never about being the most powerful.  The most powerful is a $1200+ gaming PC.  For consoles, it's about getting the most power out of the lowest possible price so that parents are willing to buy their kids these consoles for birthdays/Christmases.  An APU (combined GPU/CPU) is a good way to go about that.

TBH Nintendo could fit the same APU the PS4/Xbox One have in to their next handheld if they wanted.


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 16, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> they just posted a pic of the NX



No this is it...















Still I do not get the power issue...
Games nowadays look excellent imho


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 16, 2015)

It will interesting to see what the final product will look like at least. E3 2016 reveal probably in the cards since devkits are being pushed out now.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 16, 2015)

What if the physical games were... CARDS?!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

Supposedly handheld will be released first in 2016, then console in 2017. Games will most likely work via an account system so you can play them on both consoles, one with more portability and one with better graphics and processing power. It may be that the Wii U will be absorbed by the NX lineup until 2017


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 16, 2015)

nl255 said:


> You will once they shut down the Wii U servers and games such as Splatoon and Mario Maker become useless.  I fully expect them to do so about 6 months after the NX release.


There's no way Nintendo would shut down severs after less than a few years. The Wii's servers lasted 8 (from 2006-2014).


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 16, 2015)

Haloman800 said:


> There's no way Nintendo would shut down severs after less than a few years. The Wii's servers lasted 8 (from 2006-2014).



Not only that, but Gamespy was the one handling the Wii/DS online games services, and they were ultimately the ones that shut them down, not Nintendo. The online services for the Wii U and 3DS are ran by Nintendo themselves.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 16, 2015)

Simplicity said:


> I wouldn't be too happy with another standalone handheld. There are very few N3DS exclusive titles, and the console is quite powerful. Unless there is something unique about the 3ds line that prevents development, I don't know why they would push a new handheld.


I like the 3DS, but it is time to move on.



KSP said:


> So, they plan on selling 2 devices one for handheld and one for your TV, what greedy bastards. They could have easily streamed the Handheld device to the TV via a stream dock.
> Sounds like a suicide move, one console for both home and mobile may have saved the company, 2 consoles one for home and one for handheld is suicide. Which one do you buy? How about none.
> I think they are finished anyways.


I really hope you are trolling.




stanleyopar2000 said:


> Sounds like the 3DS is being replaced.  Damn.  I'll be pissed if 2016 is the last year for 3DS


Time to move on. It's going hit your wallet, but we and the devs will be better off for it.




Hielkenator said:


> I always lol when some people compare specs to the PS4 as it being the holy grail of Graphics.
> The PS4 really is NOT that  very powerful at all, Sony did good telling everybody that.
> 
> If Nintendo wanted they could easily top current specs, hopefully they will realize the Wiiu gamepad is a great control interface but only along side traditional controls like
> ...



Gamepad already has  "traditional controls", just with an added gamepad. If they do VR, which I doubt, it isn't coming with the console. Not only are they making money off dlc, they was push into that direction in the first place.




Selim873 said:


> What if the physical games were... CARDS?!
> View attachment 27214


I really hope so.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

Still not telling console Specs?
how sad...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 16, 2015)

i expect supposed interested people to come whining when 'its way to expensive for a NINTENDO device'


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 16, 2015)

shaunj66 said:


> the NX consists of both a console-like device and handheld unit, as per the rumours



While I can't read the Wall street journal because of the paywall, several other articles have been amended to clarify that they merely belong to "the same family". Could mean what was mentioned, or it could just mean a handheld and console released under the same banner (NX mobile, NX home, NX health, NX car, NX spaceshuttle), that work together very closely but are still separate consoles. It'll be interesting to see.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

osaka35 said:


> While I can't read the Wall street journal because of the paywall, several other articles have been amended to clarify that they merely belong to "the same family". Could mean what was mentioned, or it could just mean a handheld and console released under the same banner (NX mobile, NX home, NX health, NX car, NX spaceshuttle), that work together very closely but are still separate consoles. It'll be interesting to see.


Supposedly NX is the OS that all the devices will run under


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 16, 2015)

Clydefrosch said:


> i expect supposed interested people to come whining when 'its way to expensive for a NINTENDO device'



Well, this time, the NX is supposed to be as powerful as PS4 and XBOX ONE is.
I don't know if as powerful as them, but the NX should be very powerful.
So, indeed, the price could raise compared to other nintendo console


----------



## Jayro (Oct 16, 2015)

Nintendo just needs to make it so you can use your 3DS as a controller, and sell two versions, one with and one without.


----------



## Minuteworld (Oct 16, 2015)

>industry leading components

so a gtx980 and an i7?











nah.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 16, 2015)

Minuteworld said:


> >industry leading components
> 
> so a gtx980 and an i7?
> 
> ...


More like an R9 390 and whatever the AMD CPU is, since it's being built by AMD


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2015)

Is this supposed to be a later stage for the actual console SDK or a earlier stage "just the software"/basically a PC type thing?


----------



## TheCasketMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Your logic *slow claps* If that was the case the portable would have
> 
> *TEGRA X1 PROCESSOR SPECIFICATIONS*
> *TEGRA X1*
> ...




Maybe that's why NVIDIA skipped the Shield Portable 2.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> @LuigiBlood Maybe something like a smart phone for the other part (portable part)



It would be cool to see homebrew for this lol


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 16, 2015)

TheCasketMan said:


> Maybe that's why NVIDIA skipped the Shield Portable 2.


Was the Nvidia X1 chip even speculated when the NX got leaked in the first place?  I don't think it was THAT soonm. Unless Nintendo talked to Nvidia beforehand and knew the plans far before anyone else, since console developers always piece the specs together long before.  If this SDK leaked somehow, would it be possible to find out how powerful it would be that way?  I would be happy with either an ARM or x86 arch. Both are FAR superior to PPC.

Not to assume Nvidia is developing the console.  It hasn't even been confirmed that AMD is developing it, has it?


----------



## TheCasketMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Was the Nvidia X1 chip even speculated when the NX got leaked in the first place?  I don't think it was THAT soonm. Unless Nintendo talked to Nvidia beforehand and knew the plans far before anyone else, since console developers always piece the specs together long before.  If this SDK leaked somehow, would it be possible to find out how powerful it would be that way?  I would be happy with either an ARM or x86 arch. Both are FAR superior to PPC.



Nvidia has their always announce their future plans in their keynotes and conferences.  For example their new architecture will be Pascal for 2016, and after that it will be Volta in 2018.  When the Tegra 4 released, the public already knew there was a Tegra 5 (K1) and 6 (X1).


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm going to give it a chance... Who knows, it might be amazing!


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 16, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Was the Nvidia X1 chip even speculated when the NX got leaked in the first place?  I don't think it was THAT soonm. Unless Nintendo talked to Nvidia beforehand and knew the plans far before anyone else, since console developers always piece the specs together long before.  If this SDK leaked somehow, would it be possible to find out how powerful it would be that way?  I would be happy with either an ARM or x86 arch. Both are FAR superior to PPC.





TheCasketMan said:


> Nvidia has their always announce their future plans in their keynotes and conferences.  For example their new architecture will be Pascal for 2016, and after that it will be Volta in 2018.  When the Tegra 4 released, the public already knew there was a Tegra 5 (K1) and 6 (X1).


Okay, that clears things up quite a bit.  The handheld with a Tegra X1 and the console with a chip similar to a 940m or 960m would be FANTASTIC!


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> I'm going to give it a chance... Who knows, it might be amazing!


Yeah! Nintendo hasn't REALLY had our best interests in game consoles since the Wii


----------



## laudern (Oct 16, 2015)

Honestly it wouldn't surprise me if nintendo takes a leaf out of sega's book.

Have the wiiu as the base. Buy an attachment for the gamepad to allow independent working abilities. Buy another attachment for he wiiu to beef up the graphics. 

And maybe buy another attachment to allow virtual boy capabilities.

Of course all would be sold separately and released many months apart, each selling for 2/3 the price of a full console.

Oh and charge for online games.


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 16, 2015)

laudern said:


> Oh and charge for online games.


I HOPE not thats one of the main reasons i buy nintendos consoles


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 16, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> First
> 
> Now that is pretty interesting. I wonder if the controller will also feature as the handheld NX? I just really hope that they actually use "industry leading" components. If that ever happens, this NX has my money(if I have any, that is)


Blue shell 

I agree. I have been thinking about something like a handheld Wii u that looks like the gamepad but with large flash storage (50gb options to 500gb options?), a usb port, an sd card slot, and a little rectangle, that when pushed revealed an Amazon fire like device you plug into the tv and the gamepad transmits the screen that would normally show up when I regular Wii u was plugged in and the gamepad would revert to gamepad mode. It also came with a small peripheral usb disk drive that is capable of reading and verifying disks, then downloading them into the gamepad (online access needed for disks in order to verify they haven't been used yet, and when the game is deleted from the console the game will be removed from the database next time the gamepad connects to WiFi.). I thought of this since I usually play my Wii u games on the gamepad, not the tv.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 16, 2015)

Guys, check this out. A new developer portal just opened! Linked from a Polygon article posted 15 minutes ago.
http://www.polygon.com/2015/10/16/9553373/nintendo-developer-program-application

As the article says, only WiiU and 3DS are available, but we'll get to see how NX fits next year.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2015)

If indeed there is no NX option I have to wonder if they are not doing business as usual -- big names and established devs sort of thing. They might well be courting smaller and more interesting devs behind the scenes but eh.

On the other hand this is leaked info and probably way too early for that kind of speculation.


----------



## XDel (Oct 17, 2015)

So this is wher the new slimmer Wii U Tablet Controller comes to play.


----------



## FusionGamer (Oct 17, 2015)

I love how people are overreacting to something that hasn't even been officially shown off.


I also love how people assume that this is Wii U 2.0. My question to them: Um, the Wii U doesn't have a handheld unit.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Oct 17, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Your logic *slow claps* If that was the case the portable would have
> 
> *TEGRA X1 PROCESSOR SPECIFICATIONS*
> *TEGRA X1*
> ...


They can totally do that..... for 600 bucks! And we know how it ends when a console costs more than 599$......
Power is nice but the price point and more options is more important.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 17, 2015)

As I expected, there will be a home console and a handheld version of NX. Successors of Wii U and 3DS. 2016 looks more likely.

Still don't know much about anything. Next years E3 will be the one to watch and exciting.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2015)

heartgold said:


> As I expected, there will be a home console and a handheld version of NX. Successors of Wii U and 3DS. 2016 looks more likely.
> 
> Still don't know much about anything. Next years E3 will be the one to watch and exciting.


I still think they are releasing the NX portable 2016 and console in 2017.


Also, evem without the AMD rumors, Nvidia isn't happening.


----------



## VMM (Oct 17, 2015)

That part about using high-end technology made me interested.
If they manage to make something really powerful, or at least more powerful than a PS4, then I'd be interested in it.
The thing about been a handheld and console at the same time is what buggers me,
I just bought a New 3DS and I'm not willing to substitute it so soon.
Though my 3DS is collecting dust, Vita has been way more entertaining for me now.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 17, 2015)

I can easily see the portable NX using a Snapdragon.  My LG G3 has a 2K display and it performs fantastically!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> I can easily see the portable NX using a Snapdragon.  My LG G3 has a 2K display and it performs fantastically!


They could. In fact, if it wasn't for AMD, that is what I thought they would be using. The don't have to use the latest chip, use anything pass 720p and don't have to have 4G.


----------



## raystriker (Oct 17, 2015)

lol and I'm finally getting a 2DS today

Coming to the topic. Honestly, in real world, the chips Nintendo has been using are way weak. Even a Cortex A8 from 2009 is easily stronger than the 3DS. If they plan to make NX with current Soc specs, I expect greater results from them. But then again, will they run their own OS? Android is out of the question in my books as its easily hacked/ exploited.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingVamp said:


> In fact, if it wasn't for AMD, that is what I thought they would be using.


What do you mean?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 17, 2015)

raystriker said:


> lol and I'm finally getting a 2DS today
> 
> Coming to the topic. Honestly, in real world, the chips Nintendo has been using are way weak. Even a Cortex A8 from 2009 is easily stronger than the 3DS. If they plan to make NX with current Soc specs, I expect greater results from them. But then again, will they run their own OS? Android is out of the question in my books as its easily hacked/ exploited.
> 
> ...


AMD may be making the next Nintendo consoles.

It's not just the SOC, but the whole hardware. Hopefully they are keeping 3d, but be much cheaper this time.


Also, why wouldn't they use their own OS? They may imitate Android looks, but there is no reason not to use their own OS.


----------



## raystriker (Oct 17, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> AMD may be making the next Nintendo consoles.
> 
> It's not just the SOC, but the whole hardware. Hopefully they are keeping 3d, but be much cheaper this time.


ohhh I see. I really think AMD could be a possible contender for the NX. ARM and AMD have made an alliance too. So its possible that they might make a custom system. But then again AMD doesn't have any mobile gpus for now. (They sold Adreno to Qualcomm). So where exactly would AMD come in play here? Will they make a 'custom' SOC gpu again? Seems like a lot of work. Or would they just go with a customized ARM Mali gpu?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 17, 2015)

what still no leaked photos yet? cmon internetz what is wrong with U?


----------



## MrJason005 (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## chartube12 (Oct 17, 2015)

I seen articles yesterday with clarification, that the NX platform could be multiple devices and not a hybrid as originally rumored. Cause of the way the articles read, I have a feeling they are going a steam box or android like route. Multiple devices needing the same exact specs and base features powered by a Nintendo OS. Thus all NX games are compatible on all NX devices. Any additional features of said devices would be up to the manufacturer. Nintendo then essentially pull a Google or Value and release a handheld and Console NX devices of their as Flagship units, with 2 to 3 year refreshes.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 17, 2015)

VMM said:


> That part about using high-end technology made me interested.
> If they manage to make something really powerful, or at least more powerful than a PS4, then I'd be interested in it.
> The thing about been a handheld and console at the same time is what buggers me,
> I just bought a New 3DS and I'm not willing to substitute it so soon.
> Though my 3DS is collecting dust, Vita has been way more entertaining for me now.



You might want to see if you can return it as it is unlikely that it will continue to be supported past 2016.  You can bet that they will not only drop support but shut down the servers within a few months of the NX coming out.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 17, 2015)

weatMod said:


> hmm "industry leading components" "nintendo NX"
> nintendo NX= nintendo Nvidia X1 ?
> 
> maybe they use the  x1 chip in the portable portion and there is another chip in the stationary portion that gives it more power for home gaming
> ...



Except Nintendo said over the summer, their dream is for both home and hanheld consoles to be able to play the exact same games some day. The base unit being more powerful would go fully against that.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 17, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> Except Nintendo said over the summer, their dream is for both home and hanheld consoles to be able to play the exact same games some day. The base unit being more powerful would go fully against that.


it's just speculation but  even if the base  is more powerful  like i said  plying the same games could be achieved through streaming to the handheld unit like people stream emulators  and PC games to their shield tablet


----------



## JustPingo (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't know why people keep saying that Nintendo will have to shut down their WiiU/3DS servers after NX. Except if there's a (weird) commercial reason, it is not so hard to make an universal game server with automatic charge balancing so you can have the same hardware running every Nintendo game servers ever.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Oct 17, 2015)

If there is any truth at all to the original story, then I can confirm that Nintendo is keeping their mouths zipped shut to indie devs. If they're truly providing sdk's for the NX then its only to the big boys (AAA developers and what not). Nothing is being shared with any indie devs at all in regards to NX development. As far as the "New developer portal" goes, it looks like all they've done was revamped the site lol. There is no mention of NX anywhere, people are jumping to conclusions lol. 

I wouldn't be surprised in the least bit if the Big N is in fact providing the NX sdk to the AAA devs (huge developers) already so they can get a jump start on some launch titles, but I don't expect us Indie devs to hear anything anytime soon....


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 17, 2015)

hto60 said:


> I don't know why people keep saying that Nintendo will have to shut down their WiiU/3DS servers after NX. Except if there's a (weird) commercial reason, it is not so hard to make an universal game server with automatic charge balancing so you can have the same hardware running every Nintendo game servers ever.



This is true, however all the big publishers ( http://www.ea.com/1/service-updates http://www.trueachievements.com/n17759/ubisoft-closing-online-servers-for-several-games.htm http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...shutting-down-original-xbox-live-servers.aspx ) with designed from the ground up multiplayer games, proper infrastructure and a clue (all things Nintendo lacks) have a long list of games they could have stuck on a virtual server somewhere but were instead shut down. They might get further than many others but history is not on their side.


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Oct 17, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> This is true, however all the big publishers ( http://www.ea.com/1/service-updates http://www.trueachievements.com/n17759/ubisoft-closing-online-servers-for-several-games.htm http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...shutting-down-original-xbox-live-servers.aspx ) with designed from the ground up multiplayer games, proper infrastructure and a clue (all things Nintendo lacks) have a long list of games they could have stuck on a virtual server somewhere but were instead shut down. They might get further than many others but history is not on their side.



Its capitalism at its best, they won't keep the older games online because they would rather you buy the newer ones on newer platforms (guaranteed income) as opposed to buying one game and playing it online "forever..." without the publishers/developers getting additional income from you purchasing the latest game(s).

Honestly, keeping the servers up virtually costs almost next to nothing so they really should keep it going, but they won't sadly....


----------



## VMM (Oct 17, 2015)

nl255 said:


> You might want to see if you can return it as it is unlikely that it will continue to be supported past 2016.  You can bet that they will not only drop support but shut down the servers within a few months of the NX coming out.



I already used the 3DS, I just can't return it, beside, I've given my old 3DS to my father, he likes Professor Layton and Phoenix Wright titles.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Oct 17, 2015)

Skullz96x said:


> Please let it be cheap


so u want cheap and powerful? makes sense.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hielkenator said:


> I always lol when some people compare specs to the PS4 as it being the holy grail of Graphics.
> The PS4 really is NOT that  very powerful at all, Sony did good telling everybody that.
> 
> If Nintendo wanted they could easily top current specs, hopefully they will realize the Wiiu gamepad is a great control interface but only along side traditional controls like
> ...


It's the most powerful console there really isint any lying going on. People like you make me laugh yes pc this yes pc that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2015)

The PS4 is a good marriage between specs and price point, but that doesn't mean that you can't make a better system at a comparable price point. I know Nintendo will go for AMD again since that's the trend and rumours seem to confirm it, but I think they could potentially strike a lucrative deal with NVidia if they really wanted to. NVidia was sort of pushed outside of the gaming market despite previous successes with Microsoft and Sony, so they'd probably give Nintendo preferential treatment just to f*ck with Sony and Microsoft. It's no secret that NVidia puts logs in AMD's way via technologies in Game Works and Nintendo could really get the competitive edge in performance by just using an equivalent NVidia GPU. A man can dream, I guess.


----------



## FusionGamer (Oct 17, 2015)

raystriker said:


> Android is out of the question in my books as its easily hacked/ exploited.



3DS and Wii U are easily hacked / exploited. Nothing is secure.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> The PS4 is a good marriage between specs and price point, but that doesn't mean that you can't make a better system at a comparable price point. I know Nintendo will go for AMD again since that's the trend and rumours seem to confirm it, but I think they could potentially strike a lucrative deal with NVidia if they really wanted to. NVidia was sort of pushed outside of the gaming market despite previous successes with Microsoft and Sony, so they'd probably give Nintendo preferential treatment just to f*ck with Sony and Microsoft. It's no secret that NVidia puts logs in AMD's way via technologies in Game Works and Nintendo could really get the competitive edge in performance by just using an equivalent NVidia GPU. A man can dream, I guess.


Will that really matter since third party devs will continue to avoid nintendo consoles like the plague?
Game works, hair works, physx, and other proprietary tech is barely used, and when it is it usually causes nothing but problems (see witcher 3) even for nvidia users.
It's no secret that nvidia heavily overcharges for their products, and that will not go over well with nintendo which they always try to use the cheapest and lowest quality parts they can get their hands on, I doubt nx will change that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Will that really matter since third party devs will continue to avoid nintendo consoles like the plague? Game works, hair works, physx, and other proprietary tech is barely used, and when it is it usually causes nothing but problems (see witcher 3) even for nvidia users.
> It's no secret that nvidia heavily overcharges for their products, and that will not go over well with nintendo which they always try to use the cheapest and lowest quality parts they can get their hands on, I doubt nx will change that.


Nevertheless, all those libraries work substantially better on NVidia chipsets, so it would be an advantage. NVidia may overcharge, but they're not stupid. They deployed the Shield line specifically because their chips didn't power any consoles this gen and they wanted vengeance, vengeance even they can see is doing poorly compared to home consoles of higher caliber. I honestly believe they would be favourable to Nintendo just to get their chips out there and f*ck with everybody. As for devs avoiding Nintendo, they need a new licensing structure and Online infrastructure that doesn't suck - provide fertile ground for devs and they will come.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 17, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> 3DS and Wii U are easily hacked / exploited. Nothing is secure.




Actually, all consoles and portable ar hacked. Nothing is secure. Some are easily hacked and some are longer and harder hacked however everything will be hacked and no secure at all.


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 18, 2015)

I think they will do some kind of hinting reveal before E3 2016 either February or March. This is giving me PS4/PS3/PSVita Remote Play Functionality, but more than that. Like Wii U to the next level. But I wonder what will they sacrifice in order to make this function work for consumers worldwide?


----------



## DSAndi (Oct 18, 2015)

I wonder if they have to hand out a lot SDKs......

Ah well Nintendo good luck and sorry i wont buy your new console.


----------



## Catastrophic (Oct 18, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> NVidia was sort of pushed outside of the gaming market despite previous successes with Microsoft and Sony



Don't you mean console market? Nvidea's doing pretty damn well on PC.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 18, 2015)

Interesting. So like a Wii U, except you can use the tablet/handheld part on-the-go? It would be nice to see Nintendo merge their home and console markets. Handhelds have been losing market share to mobile games, yet people don't want to see handhelds go. This seems like the best way to cut their losses while developing a solid console. If these rumors are true, think how cool it would be to play a game on your NX console, then just grab the handheld unit and play from anywhere! Could this be the optical drive-free device Nintendo recently patented?

Well, onto the costs of such a device... Nintendo has purposefully foregone high-end components in favor of good pricing to fit families. But if they made a console that has a handheld unit, while including industry-leading components, as the article claims... It might get a bit expensive. And by industry-leading, I hope they mean it. Like, stronger-than-a-PS4 industry-leading! I mean, think about it... If Nintendo garnered enough 3rd party support, they could totally dominate the stagnant console market. I would much rather have Nintendo on top than Microsoft or Sony, since they seem a lot more sensible and less likely to exploit people for heaps of cash. It would also be a cool slap in the face for the fanboys that were trash-talking Nintendo, haha.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 18, 2015)

I read the entire article. For those of you who can't access it due to needing a subscription, paste the full URL in Google prefixed by cache: and it'll let you view the article 

It seems to go along with what rumors have been saying, although I was surprised that they're using "industry-leading" chips. This could be a new future where Nintendo actually keeps up with the competition specs-wise.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 18, 2015)

raystriker said:


> Android is out of the question in my books as its easily hacked/ exploited.


Even if this were true, and it's not, Android is constantly being updated.  By the time someone has created a hack/exploit for one version, Google has already released the next.

Nothing is 100% secure.  The US government got hacked and data for pretty much every federal employee was compromised.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 18, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Don't you mean console market? Nvidea's doing pretty damn well on PC.


Sure, but the PC market is not transparently gaming-related, they would sell PC cards and chips with or without gaming. As far as gaming itself is concerned, (successful) console deployment is a one-of-a-kind opportunity to sell 50-100 million GPU's no questions asked and with zero competition on the platform, it's a huge market that NVidia's missing out on.


----------



## raystriker (Oct 18, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> 3DS and Wii U are easily hacked / exploited. Nothing is secure.


Well the 3ds held off for about 4 years till something concrete came out
Android is waaay easy and there are many, many devs so it could be cracked within days or months.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Even if this were true, and it's not, Android is constantly being updated.  By the time someone has created a hack/exploit for one version, Google has already released the next.


Its not about the android system itself.
First, how would Nintendo implement android at all? Will the NX software dualboot? Will it be an app? Will they run in a 'hybrid' state (2 different runtimes, ART and NX's together?)

And any company using android HAS to give out the kernel source code etc so....hacked in a day.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



azoreseuropa said:


> Actually, all consoles and portable ar hacked. Nothing is secure. Some are easily hacked and some are longer and harder hacked however everything will be hacked and no secure at all.


What good will it be if something gets hacked so late that till the time its properly exploitable, the next gen device is already in the market?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 18, 2015)

raystriker said:


> What good will it be if something gets hacked so late that till the time its properly exploitable, the next gen device is already in the market?




Thats true but it is better to be late. It is not easily to gets hacked and it takes time, you know.


----------



## Obveron (Oct 18, 2015)

KSP said:


> Said this from day one.
> 
> NX is a Wii U in reverse, they've moved the gut of the console into the tablet portion of the console, and the moved the AV output into the Console essentially rendering the console portion as a dock.
> The NX is a Tablet console, plays games off of a proprietary SD card, hence no optical drive, it can connect to the console portion of the device and stream the data so games can be played off your TV when you are at home.
> ...


No the biggest thing (not) learned is that the tablet is a gimmick and that people sitting in front of a giant HDTV don't want to be staring at tiny screen on their lap.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 18, 2015)

Obveron said:


> No the biggest thing (not) learned is that the tablet is a gimmick and that people sitting in front of a giant HDTV don't want to be staring at tiny screen on their lap.


I disagree, I think that it's a great concept for asymmetric gameplay and being used as a quick-access menu, it's just being misused most of the time


----------



## FusionGamer (Oct 18, 2015)

raystriker said:


> And any company using android HAS to give out the kernel source code



Source?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> ["And any company using android HAS to give out the kernel source code"]
> Source?



https://source.android.com/source/licenses.html

As the kernel is Linux it will be GPLv2 and thus any modifications will have to be redistributed, as indeed Nintendo already does for things that they use and require such redistribution http://www.nintendo.co.jp/support/oss/index.html
Much of the rest of it is apache and that changes a few things ( http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0 ) with regards to having to distribute changes.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 18, 2015)

I have a question, somewhat related to NX, or maybe not.

Would people be satisfied if Nintendo's next handheld was around PSVita ballpark, or would they perfer it to be more advanced.

I personally reckon Nintendo can produce some pretty looking games with the PSVita level capabilities. Maybe they can aim a little higher over the vita. There's a lot of choices for them, some really good current ARM chips. Either way I'm eager to see what they end up choosing because it's mostly likely a major stepup from the 3DS.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 18, 2015)

I have mostly written the 3ds off on the game front and I am not seeing any movement that would indicate they are going to make anything competitive. However from a raw technology perspective it could be good to ponder. Making a relative power to performance calculation would be too much like real work so I will assume they pick a middle ground there.
The main problem with lower power devices is it means you have to actually think about programming. Consider something like scrolling in 2d games, or do not and just read https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iNSQIyNpVGHeak6isbP6AHdHD50gs8MNXF1GCf08efg/pub?embedded=true instead, and what was a hardware limit, today your multi GHz X86 CPU is going to laugh at doing anything there but when you are pushing a small embedded processor to the limit then you have to be in possession of some talent. Already with Android we have already seen what can be done when people are allowed to do Java where on the GBA and DS it would have required big boy programming skills to really get things done.

It is not a complete killer but that is a major reservation about that sort of thing.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 18, 2015)

I wonder if the NX will be the first console to use THz CPU.
If they do, it will indeed be the most powerful console ever.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyway... I'm sure it will at least modestly outpaced the Vita. I'm fine with that.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 19, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I disagree, I think that it's a great concept for asymmetric gameplay and being used as a quick-access menu, it's just being misused most of the time



I agree. I enjoy both the motion and tablet "gimmick". The Wii U is capable of great second screen experiences but developers are doing it wrong. I'm hoping the NX is another Android device but I'm sure the chances are slim.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 19, 2015)

It's really hard to chose between the gamepad and the Wiimote set. Depending on game, but another than that, Wiimotes overall design is the best. It less cramped and more versatile than the other controllers. Best fit for motion controls that games still use today. Like I would use motion controls in splatoon if it used the Wiimote. Does it need updating? Should the just connect the devices (wiimote and nunchuck) into one and have it closer to "traditional controls"? Maybe, but that doesn't make them bad.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Anyway... I'm sure it will at least modestly outpaced the Vita. I'm fine with that.


I hope it will be a lot more than just Ps Vita, I hope it will be at least as much powerful as ps3 was. I really hope it will be more powerful.

I don't know the specs of the PS Vita and I never played it or PSP but I'M pretty sure it must be like all handheld console :
Gameboy/Gameboy color were NES quality
Gameboy Advance, SNES quality
Nintendo DS, N64 quality
Nintendo 3DS, Gamecube quality
New Nintendo 3ds, Wii quality

So, I supose that
PSP, PSX quality
PSV, PS2 quality


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 19, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> I hope it will be a lot more than just Ps Vita, I hope it will be at least as much powerful as ps3 was. I really hope it will be more powerful.
> 
> I don't know the specs of the PS Vita and I never played it or PSP but I'M pretty sure it must be like all handheld console :
> Gameboy/Gameboy color were NES quality
> ...


Well, one of the reasons the Vita failed was because it was too powerful. It meant games needed a bigger budget, while maintaining a small price tag since it was still mobile.

Here, this video sums it all up:


That video shows that mobile consoles need to be practical, not just have the highest end specs they can throw in there. By that regard, why not just throw in an Nvidia Tegra and play full PC games like the Shield devices do?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Oct 19, 2015)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Almost sounds like it's going to be WiiU+. Let's hope that's not the case, and that they keep the NX codename afterwards. Seriously, that's an awesome codename


I liked Revolution.  It's so much better than a childish word for penis.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Oct 19, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I liked Revolution.  It's so much better than a childish word for penis.


Yet another awesome codename that was just brushed aside for something...Well, you said it best.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 19, 2015)

Nintendo XUO? (zou )


----------



## raystriker (Oct 19, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> I wonder if the NX will be the first console to use THz CPU.
> If they do, it will indeed be the most powerful console ever.


THz? Highly improbable  Highest desktop clocks are around 8ghz


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2015)

raystriker said:


> THz? Highly improbable  Highest desktop clocks are around 8ghz


lol, but I heard that new kinds of processors working with light impulse or something like that would enable THz CPU


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2015)

By the way, does the Fusion was a Nintendo rumor or only a fan-based rumor?
I remember when Fusion was on everyone lips saying that there would be a Fusion Terminal and a Fusion DS
They could work together or alone just like the GBA and the GameCube did for some game, except that more games would have options if you have both of them.

Honnestly, I would love to see such console. I know many people would complain about "OMG, another corporation who care only about my money", but if you don't NEED both console but you unlock options by having both, then yes,
TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY (throw money at screen).

If Fusion was a real project once, I really loved the idea


----------



## FusionGamer (Oct 19, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> By the way, does the Fusion was a Nintendo rumor or only a fan-based rumor?



What do you mean "Nintendo rumor"? There's no such thing.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 19, 2015)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Well, one of the reasons the Vita failed was because it was too powerful. It meant games needed a bigger budget, while maintaining a small price tag since it was still mobile.


Ehh it failed just like all the other competing handheld consoles did because Nintendo has that market locked down.  That's not including all the people who buy other mobile devices like smartphones/tablets, so the audience for handheld consoles is dwindling anyway.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 19, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Ehh it failed just like all the other competing handheld consoles did because Nintendo has that market locked down.  That's not including all the people who buy other mobile devices like smartphones/tablets, so the audience for handheld consoles is dwindling anyway.


Right. Nintendo making mobile games  kinda sealed the debate on that topic if ever there was one.

Not to mention those "Free-to-Start" games on 3DS nowadays, with microtransactions.


----------



## FusionGamer (Oct 19, 2015)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Not to mention those "Free-to-Start" games on 3DS nowadays


I hate the term "free to start". That implies that you'll be able to _start_ the game, but later down the road, you'll have to buy the rest of the game.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> What do you mean "Nintendo rumor"? There's no such thing.


By Nintendo's rumor, I mean that Nintendo mentionned Fusion ds and Fusion Terminal and rumorstarted based on it, just like NX we don't know a lot about functionnality of the NX but we all speculate about it


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 19, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> By the way, does the Fusion was a Nintendo rumor or only a fan-based rumor?
> I remember when Fusion was on everyone lips saying that there would be a Fusion Terminal and a Fusion DS
> They could work together or alone just like the GBA and the GameCube did for some game, except that more games would have options if you have both of them.
> 
> ...


Confirmed false rumor by Nintendo themselves


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Confirmed false rumor by Nintendo themselves


Confirmed by nintendo or the rumor was by Nintendo?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 19, 2015)

Noctosphere said:


> Confirmed by nintendo or the rumor was by Nintendo?


Confirmed by Nintendo


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 19, 2015)

Damn, So they didn't even thinked about making the Fusion project, what a shame


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 19, 2015)

Not necessarily, that just means that's not what the NX is. NX isn't necessarily a _console_, just a _platform _(read: possibly "universal" operating system). We'll have to see what rumors spring up in the next few weeks about the SDK to know what kind of hardware it's running on


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 19, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> I hate the term "free to start". That implies that you'll be able to _start_ the game, but later down the road, you'll have to buy the rest of the game.



Well, Free-to-Play is essentially just a trickier version of that. Both terms suck. If they're going to have in-game purchases, there should at least be a limit. For example, you can play the first episode free, but you have to pay for the other five episodes, but after you've bought all five, there's nothing else to buy. Know what I mean? I hate infinite microtransactions.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

Interesting take, one I have not really seen before. I have no problem with the pay to swap to a preferred character, pay for a purely cosmetic skin and similar such things, especially if they are going to be multiplayer . Granted I do not have a problem with some of the pay to skip 30 hours of grinding stuff sometimes either but that is a different discussion.

"you can play the first episode free, but you have to pay for the other five episodes,"
All I could think during that was Doom and the million Doom clones that tried similar things. That and "isn't that what a demo is?".


----------



## FusionGamer (Oct 20, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Confirmed by Nintendo


Of course they're gonna say "we aren't doing this". Don't wanna tip off the competition or ruin your E3 press conference.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> I hate the term "free to start". That implies that you'll be able to _start_ the game, but later down the road, you'll have to buy the rest of the game.


don't even play android games than


----------



## Ropy's (Oct 20, 2015)

I just want to get my real WiiU Zelda (not a reedition of Wind Waker) as promised by Nintendo, not an other console. (If Nintendo don't release Zelda on Zelda like he said, I would not buy NX... I already buy my Wii U for this.)


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 20, 2015)

FusionGamer said:


> I hate the term "free to start". That implies that you'll be able to _start_ the game, but later down the road, you'll have to buy the rest of the game.


"Free to start" is just an honest way of saying "free to play".  It's not my preferred business model, but I find the honesty refreshing.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2015)

honesty my ass there is nothing FREE about them games. you always end up running into a pay wall  their despicable! gameloft and them bastards who made candy crush are the worst of the bunch.


----------



## grossaffe (Oct 20, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> honesty my ass there is nothing FREE about them games. you always end up running into a pay wall  their despicable! gameloft and them bastards who made candy crush are the worst of the bunch.


"Free to start" does not imply the game will be free throughout, it simply states you can start the game at no cost.  From there, you may be required to make purchases to continue.  "Free to play" implies the game is free, but tends to require you to make purchases to continue.  They may both be the same business model, but one of them is more honest about said business model.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

Trouble is that ignores the distinction between those that are free to play and financed by payments for ultimately cosmetic changes (I will bundle the choice of character model into that) and those that are apparently free but to do well or not grind for hundreds of hours you will need to pay. The latter are usually the ones seen doing all sorts of shady nonsense, the former tend to make less money and consequently be less common but would be far more agreeable to most.


----------



## Pleng (Oct 20, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> "you can play the first episode free, but you have to pay for the other five episodes,"
> All I could think during that was Doom and the million Doom clones that tried similar things. That and "isn't that what a demo is?".



Indeed. And the world needs demos and full versions of games. That way you're sure right from the point of seeing the listing in the app store what you're getting, and what you have to pay if you want the full version. When it's done by in-app purchases, you have to install and try the game first before you even know how much you need to pay to unlock the full version.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

I like demos but there is that whole "demos reduce sales" idea to contend with http://www.pcgamesn.com/jesse-schell-releasing-demo-harms-your-game-sales


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 20, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> "Free to start" does not imply the game will be free throughout, it simply states you can start the game at no cost.  From there, you may be required to make purchases to continue.  "Free to play" implies the game is free, but tends to require you to make purchases to continue.  They may both be the same business model, but one of them is more honest about said business model.


bullshit have you seen the ads for these BS games? it says free to play/download now and in tiny little text down the bottom it says in game transactions optional. yeh optional MY ASS if you want to keep playing that is. M$T money whoring games that's all they are!


----------



## RikuKawai (Oct 20, 2015)

Please let this be the Fusion...4.6TFLOP GPU.
That's as powerful as a GTX 980 and wipes the floor with the 1.84TFLOP GPU in the PS4.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



grossaffe said:


> "Free to start" is just an honest way of saying "free to play".  It's not my preferred business model, but I find the honesty refreshing.


'free to start' isn't true 'free to play'.
In a true 'free to play' game, you can unlock everything except cosmetics without spending a dime.
In a 'free to start' game you only get a few levels for free, and then have to pay for the rest.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



grossaffe said:


> "Free to start" does not imply the game will be free throughout, it simply states you can start the game at no cost.  From there, you may be required to make purchases to continue.  "Free to play" implies the game is free, but tends to require you to make purchases to continue.  They may both be the same business model, but one of them is more honest about said business model.


A true 'free to play' game lets you unlock everything, however slowly, via playing, excluding cosmetics.
Example: PlanetSide 2, You can unlock everything except camo, decals, decorative armour, special gold or black versions of guns etc. by playing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> A true 'free to play' game lets you unlock everything,* however slowly,* via playing, excluding cosmetics.



The however slowly part there is going to be a sticking point for me. There are some that will pump the grinding right into the hundreds of hours and even if that technically means it is still no money to play the time investment would make that an unreasonable claim of free to me. Similar things can also apply to multiplayer games where you can play but might struggle to compete against those that have paid. Illyriad was a good example of a game that did it well when I saw it, it has been a few years since I last played it though.


----------



## RikuKawai (Oct 20, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> The however slowly part there is going to be a sticking point for me. There are some that will pump the grinding right into the hundreds of hours and even if that technically means it is still no money to play the time investment would make that an unreasonable claim of free to me. Similar things can also apply to multiplayer games where you can play but might struggle to compete against those that have paid. Illyriad was a good example of a game that did it well when I saw it, it has been a few years since I last played it though.


PlanetSide 2 does a great job of ensuring weapons are sidegrades not upgrades. There is no 'best' weapon, it depends on your playstyle. I've been rekt countless times by the default weapons despite having spent some real money. A good player can save up for the most expensive weapons in several hours of playing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

No doubt, any game that aspires to be something competitive would do well to ensure their weapons/characters/techniques all fall along the pareto frontier (the mathematical/game theory term to describe what you mention) of usefulness. Games that do otherwise usually get stuck with the label pay to win and were not really what I was on about there.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 20, 2015)

The N3DS feels a lot like the Game Boy Color. It only lasted 3 years, but it had A LOT of exclusives that didn't work on the regular Game Boy. It didn't make you feel like shit when the GBA was immediately announced. It'd be nice to see at least as many N3DS-only titles as the ones that supported the circle pad pro, but I'm dreaming...


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 20, 2015)

"N3DS, more useful than a DSi ever was".


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> -snip-
> If this SDK leaked somehow, would it be possible to find out how powerful it would be that way?
> -wow another snip-


I'm _pretty sure_ this depends on what's leaked, if the SDK isn't fully leaked.
Like, I have a few (probably incomplete?) Nintendo SDKs on my computer. The part of the GBC SDK I found (if I remember correctly) only contained IS-CGB-CAD, which is used for drawing sprites, and help files explaining how to use it in Japanese. I guess that would only really kinda show you the graphical capabilities of the GBC if it were leaked before it was actually released.
The SNES SDK I found contained (what I'm pretty sure was, I didn't read through it all the way, just a small portion) full-on documentation of the SNES in English, plus some software, I can't remember exactly what it was. If that were leaked before the SNES was released, then that would (obviously) tell you the full capabilities of the SNES.

this post feels really off since i'm not 100% sure about any of this, i might just ask for it to be deleted later


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 20, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'm _pretty sure_ this depends on what's leaked, if the SDK isn't fully leaked.
> Like, I have a few (probably incomplete?) Nintendo SDKs on my computer. The part of the GBC SDK I found (if I remember correctly) only contained IS-CGB-CAD, which is used for drawing sprites, and help files explaining how to use it in Japanese. I guess that would only really kinda show you the graphical capabilities of the GBC if it were leaked before it was actually released.
> The SNES SDK I found contained (what I'm pretty sure was, I didn't read through it all the way, just a small portion) full-on documentation of the SNES in English, plus some software, I can't remember exactly what it was. If that were leaked before the SNES was released, then that would (obviously) tell you the full capabilities of the SNES.
> 
> this post feels really off since i'm not 100% sure about any of this, i might just ask for it to be deleted later



That makes sense, honestly.  Although, I'm not hoping it gets leaked, as that can possibly hurt them.  Now's a different time.  You couldn't just go online and find out the SDK got leaked and just download it back in the 90's.

Although, on the Nintendo Forums (Unofficial), someone claiming to work at Ubisoft said they got the SDK and, while he wasn't supposed to see it, people who were allowed to see it said that they were pretty impressed with Nintendo, as their machines were even having a hard time reaching 60fps on their tests.

It's post number 13.

http://www.nintendoforums.com/threads/nintendo-nx-will-have-incredibly-powerful-hardware.1963/


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Oct 20, 2015)

Xzi said:


> "Quite powerful?"  It's actually quite weak compared with the specs of a PS Vita or newer smartphones.


The former with that 444Mhz CPU? lol.
Smartphones have stamped all over the handhelds since they were first released.


----------



## RikuKawai (Oct 20, 2015)

spyro3dsguy said:


> The former with that 444Mhz CPU? lol.
> Smartphones have stamped all over the handhelds since they were first released.


But smartphones lack two key things that handhelds posess:
1. Buttons, because let's be honest, touch controls suck
2. Quality games, i.e. not Candy Crush, Clash of Clans, etc.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> But smartphones lack two key things that handhelds posess:
> 1. Buttons, because let's be honest, touch controls suck
> 2. Quality games, i.e. not Candy Crush, Clash of Clans, etc.


I bet there's at least one quality mobile game out there, but I sure as hell can't think of one.


----------



## RikuKawai (Oct 20, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I bet there's at least one quality mobile game out there, but I sure as hell can't think of one.


There's going to be five, and surprise: they're made by Nintendo.


----------



## Selim873 (Oct 20, 2015)

Monster Hunter Freedom Unite was ported to iOS. I also heard Monster Hunter Explorer is good, but I can't get it to work since it's region locked.


----------



## EntermateStar (Oct 21, 2015)

Reading all these comments gives me a headache as most of them are missing the main point...eh whatever, seems promising, my main concern is the chips, let us hope they are as powerful as they say


----------



## Xzi (Oct 21, 2015)

spyro3dsguy said:


> The former with that 444Mhz CPU? lol.
> Smartphones have stamped all over the handhelds since they were first released.


The Vita crushes the 3DS visually, so either 444MHz is still faster than what the 3DS is packing, or CPU speed doesn't mean a whole lot when the GPU is doing all the work.  Likely, it's both.  At the very least, let's hope Nintendo invests in better screen resolution for their next handheld.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 21, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I bet there's at least one quality mobile game out there, but I sure as hell can't think of one.


Any game from CAVE (iOS only), Asphalt, Crimson Dragon, Halo Apartan Assault, Battle Odyssey, Dragon's Blade... All great games that suffer from the same major flaw: no buttons (except BO).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 21, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I bet there's at least one quality mobile game out there, but I sure as hell can't think of one.


there is: rebuild


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 21, 2015)

Xzi said:


> The Vita crushes the 3DS visually, so either 444MHz is still faster than what the 3DS is packing, or CPU speed doesn't mean a whole lot when the GPU is doing all the work.  Likely, it's both.  At the very least, let's hope Nintendo invests in better screen resolution for their next handheld.


CPU handles calculations, GPU handles visual rendering. To have a stable visually impressive game you ideally have good performance with both. If you have a great GPU but a slow CPU you run the risk of your game performing slowly/glitchily


----------



## RikuKawai (Oct 21, 2015)

Xzi said:


> The Vita crushes the 3DS visually, so either 444MHz is still faster than what the 3DS is packing, or CPU speed doesn't mean a whole lot when the GPU is doing all the work.  Likely, it's both.  At the very least, let's hope Nintendo invests in better screen resolution for their next handheld.


Clock speed is meaningless unless you're comparing the same CPU/core/microarchitecture.
A 3GHz Pentium 4 is slower than the 1.8GHz Atom in my tablet.


----------



## MyJoyConRunsHot (Oct 22, 2015)

videogame57 said:


> Clock speed is meaningless unless you're comparing the same CPU/core/microarchitecture.
> A 3GHz Pentium 4 is slower than the 1.8GHz Atom in my tablet.


Clockspeed is one of many aspects of a processor like pipeline depth, bus speed or branch prediction. If one of these is abysmal, it can seriously bring down performance. Yes, a quad-core A9 is powerful architecturally, but that 444MHz bottleneck means it's not _that_ powerful.


----------



## colt05 (Oct 23, 2015)

I bet the size of the games will end up being 5GB like a 3DS game.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 23, 2015)

colt05 said:


> I bet the size of the games will end up being 5GB like a 3DS game.


It could actually be much, much more if they decide to put cross-platform optimization code in it (AKA HD assets for the home console and 3D/more watered down assets for the portable)


----------



## colt05 (Oct 24, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It could actually be much, much more if they decide to put cross-platform optimization code in it (AKA HD assets for the home console and 3D/more watered down assets for the portable)


Uh oh. Bad enough SSB4 is 14GB.


----------



## Twili (Oct 26, 2015)

The only thing I can think about with this news is when the SDK will leak.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 26, 2015)

Twili said:


> The only thing I can think about with this news is when the SDK will leak.


Believe me, we're all counting the hours


----------



## stephaniie (Oct 27, 2015)

Da fk

I just bought my WiiU?
And I slowly starting to realize there isn't many games "fun ones" on the console.

Upgrade Options, Nintendo?


----------



## GreenStone99 (Jun 2, 2016)

I hope the SDK gets leaked !


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hoo said:


> I hope the SDK gets leaked !


Nice necrobump, @Hoo. Closing thread.


----------

